# Polysorbate 20?



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't seem to find a good supplier for Polysorbate 20. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/emulsifiers.html
http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info. ... cts_id=494
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product_p/426.htm
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/polysorbate-20.html
http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... te-20.html
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Emulsifi ... -p148.html
http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... ate-20.cfm

All of these are good; but they're also all on the first couple of pages when you google for polysorbate 20.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 25, 2009)

There are plenty of links and sources to be found on Google. Unfortunately, honest ratings don't go with them. I'd rather find a supplier that somebody here recommends after actually using them. But thanks anyways.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

:wink: Well Little Devil, these all have good names and are used by forum members.


----------

